# Early Spring Roads - Things to look out for



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2013)

Since I haven't been on the road this early, I am sure there are some hazards to be on the look-out for.  Thoughts?

I know sand/rocks on the shoulders are a big one as well as frost heaves.  What am I missing?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2013)

Holes in the road.


----------



## nanjil (Mar 25, 2013)

frost heaves


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2013)

Biggest things are pot holes and cracks in the road, they can eat up a tire and rim pretty easily.


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you talking about paved, dirt or gravel road?
I don't drive in mud season.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2013)

billski said:


> Are you talking about paved, dirt or gravel road?
> I don't drive in mud season.



This is the Mountain and Road Biking Forum; he's talking about road biking...


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 25, 2013)

I think deep sand piles are worse than potholes. Sometimes you can't sense on how deep the sand is by looking at it. Usually it's only a problem around intersections. I used to ride a skinny tire race bike all year now I ride a cross bike with fenders early season, it has 32mm wide tires. I can ride over or through most things now. This bike allowed me to extend the season on both ends. Most of my friends are waiting until the streets are swept and the snow melt is gone.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2013)

Are they still using sand where you are? Most towns around here just put straight chemical down.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Are they still using sand where you are? Most towns around here just put straight chemical down.



There's a lot of sand on the roads around this part of the state..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 25, 2013)

Plenty of sand up here also.


----------

